# Black Ops Config Utility



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys just a little program I wrote awhile back, and figured I would see if anyone is interested. It's pretty straight forward and simple. If there's enough people interested I'll share with the community.  Let me know what you think? Oh and I've already started working on the layout for a BF:3 version if they decide to hide options!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 16, 2011)

Good work Mindweaver, Nice looking UI.

Shouldn't the setting on Graphics->More Settings be "*Muzzle* Flashes" (as in muzzle of a gun, not mussle)?
Just aksing, I don't have the game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Good work Mindweaver, Nice looking UI.
> 
> Shouldn't the setting on Graphics->More Settings be "*Muzzle* Flashes" (as in muzzle of a gun, not mussle)?
> Just aksing, I don't have the game.



Ahh.. hehehe you are correct! It's the muzzle of a gun (Lucky enough, I spelled it right in my code.. hehehe)..  I'll fix it and reload it later. Thanks!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 16, 2011)

You could change it to "Mussels Flashes" to suck up to Mussels.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You could change it to "Mussels Flashes" to suck up to Mussels.



lol, I was thinking that..lol but do we really want people to see Mussels Flash?...  

Oh, and I've got a higher build with an address bar at the top to search for your config file when it's not in the default location. Also, I didn't show in the pictures above but when you first open the program a message box asks you to backup your config file. The backup button is above the save button. Once you click save another message box opens up and tells you if it was successful or not.  

EDIT: Once you save it the backup button goes away. I didn't want people to over write there original backup config file. So, they can always revert back.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 16, 2011)

If you ever need anything tested, just put up an executable and a config file (for those who do not have the game), and we'll be happy to try to break it. 

If you want to really go all stud ninja, you could put a different background graphic on each TabPage. That, of course, would be over-the-top ... but very cool.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> If you ever need anything tested, just put up an executable and a config file (for those who do not have the game), and we'll be happy to try to break it.
> 
> If you want to really go all stud ninja, you could put a different background graphic on each TabPage. That, of course, would be over-the-top ... but very cool.



Thanks I'll try to get something up today.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly on TPU it would be better if you wrote a BC2 config. More players ya know?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly on TPU it would be better if you wrote a BC2 config. More players ya know?



I'll start working on one. Once, i complete it I'll send it to you to add to the club house.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'll start working on one. Once, i complete it I'll send it to you to add to the club house.



Will do man! If you need any minor graphic work Ill see if I can help. Nothing major as time is short for me on pro bono work.

But personally I would write a good one and see if you can ask W1zz to use TPU in the title or something. Could lay the ground work for a TPU BF3 config which would be HUGE in a few months. THAT Ill do all your graphic work for.


----------



## jimis79 (Nov 2, 2011)

how download this program?


----------

